
Why is Silicon Valley so 'tone deaf' to India? - kafkaesq
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/feb/11/marc-andreessens-colonialism-tweet-silicon-valley-facebook-india
======
bobby_9x
"Sharma saw it as part of a broader issue of homogeneity in Silicon Valley, a
region run by a narrow set of oligarchs who famously eschew hiring women or
people of color."

Hyperbole much?. Silicon Valley has plenty of women and 'people of color',
especially from India.

India still has a caste system, which makes it nearly impossible for anyone
from a lower caste to become successful.

I have plenty of friends that were forced to escape this system because if
they didn't, it would mean a lifetime of poverty.

On top of this, the level of corruption is so high in most government
institutions, it scares most investors. This corruption is keeping the caste
system in place.

Were they better with colonialism? Perhaps not, but the current system sure
isn't doing much for the people of India.

------
PaulHoule
They are tone deaf to the U.S. too.

After all the financial system dumped huge amounts of money into oil
development, and then the oil producers outdid themselves and now predictably
the cost of oil is down.

Other than Google offering Google Fiber in a few markets, which has inspired
GPON offerings from many other providers, SV companies rarely take up the
cause of improving internet access in the United States such as modernizing
the telecom system to put fiber or equivalent (pretty much) everywhere.

It's a predictable investment although it would pay off over time and somehow
I am sure S.V. people would get richer because of it, but they don't want to
rock the boat with the telecoms...

